# METEOROLOGÍA > Precipitaciones y Seguimiento directo >  Verano 2010 en la Península Ibérica.

## REEGE

España | elmundo.esLíder mundial en español
Lunes 21/06/2010. Actualizado 07:20h. 

METEOROLOGÍA | Cambio de estación a las 13.28

Empieza el verano más caluroso.
Efe | Madrid

El verano empieza suave. La estación comienza este lunes, exactamente a las 13.28 horas y las previsiones del tiempo indican que en los primeros días el ascenso de las temperaturas será moderado. A mediados de semana, el mercurio podrá situarse en los 35 grados, pero según los expertos este año viviremos uno de los más calurosos con temperaturas más altas, entre uno y dos grados más de media.

Según las previsiones de la Agencia Estatal de Meteorología (Aemet), este verano será marcadamente cálido en todo el país, sobre todo en la península e interior. Con seguridad habrá también olas de calor, acompañadas de tormentas y refrescamientos.

Entre julio y septiembre, los meteorólogos prevén una ligera tendencia de las lluvias por debajo de lo normal en todo el país, algo más acusada en el interior.

Solsticio de verano
El 21 de junio será el día más largo (el tiempo que transcurre entre la salida y la puesta de sol), por ejemplo en Madrid durará quince horas, frente a las nueve horas que se prolongó el día más corto, el 22 de diciembre.

El inicio de las estaciones viene dado por aquellos instantes en que la Tierra se encuentra en unas determinadas posiciones en su órbita alrededor del Sol.

En verano, dicha posición se da en el punto de la eclíptica en el que el Sol alcanza su posición más boreal; el día que ello ocurre, la estrella solar alcanza su máxima declinación Norte y permanece casi sin moverse durante varios días. Por esta razón, se le llama a esta circunstancia solsticio ("sol quieto") de verano.


¡¡¡¡¡ A PREPARARSE FOREROS !!!!!  SALUDOS

----------


## Xuquer

Yo ya me he preparado la gorra de embalses.net y un abanico de locomia  :Big Grin:  
El verano me gusta...aunque me fundan a trabajar  :Embarrassment:

----------


## ben-amar

Y ¿como es posible que con las mismas imagenes de los satelites y haciendo el mismo tipo de calculos, los americanos nos pronostiquen un verano con 2 o 3 grados menos? :Confused: 
Se trata de una buena diferencia

----------


## sergi1907

Ya veremos que pasa, siempre que llega el verano se oye lo mismo :Smile: 

Por aquí el problema más que el calor es la humedad, que se pega al cuerpo y no te deja dormir. :Frown:  :Mad: 

Y en el interior la diferencia entre un verano normal y otro excesivamente caluroso es que en lugar de 40º llegas a 43º :Frown:

----------


## sergi1907

> Y ¿como es posible que con las mismas imagenes de los satelites y haciendo el mismo tipo de calculos, los americanos nos pronostiquen un verano con 2 o 3 grados menos?
> Se trata de una buena diferencia


Es que según TV3 será un verano atípico, con temperaturas bastantes más bajas de lo normal.

Así siempre aciertan :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## ben-amar

> Ya veremos que pasa, siempre que llega el verano se oye lo mismo
> 
> Por aquí el problema más que el calor es la humedad, que se pega al cuerpo y no te deja dormir.
> 
> Y en el interior la diferencia entre un verano normal y otro excesivamente caluroso es que en lugar de 40º llegas a 43º


¡Que suerte! solo llegais a 43?




> Es que según TV3 será un verano atípico, con temperaturas bastantes más bajas de lo normal.
> 
> Así siempre aciertan


Es que creo que estos, que hasta 2 semanas practicamente no sabian ni ubicarnos en el mapa, se equivocan en esta ocasion  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): .
Y ya quisiera yo que fuesen ellos los que acertaran (al menos en esto)  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## F. Lázaro

> y un abanico de locomia


Abanico???? Yo prefiero ésto...es el mejor anestésico contra el lorenzo  :Cool: 


Con unas 10.000 frigorías o así me conformo... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Big Grin:  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Y como último recurso... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## sergi1907

Y esto que no falte en una terracita :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Y esto que no falte en una terracita


Ei ei, tu si que sabes... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Eso por el día, y por la noche, algo un poco más "parduzco"...más intenso...como por ejemplo:



 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Big Grin:

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Y ¿como es posible que con las mismas imagenes de los satelites y haciendo el mismo tipo de calculos, los americanos nos pronostiquen un verano con 2 o 3 grados menos?
> Se trata de una buena diferencia


Yo me fiaria de los americanos, este invierno pasado acertaron de pleno :Big Grin: .

----------


## Luján

> Y ¿como es posible que con las mismas imagenes de los satelites y haciendo el mismo tipo de calculos, los americanos nos pronostiquen un verano con 2 o 3 grados menos?
> Se trata de una buena diferencia



Porque no son las mismas imágenes ni los mismos cálculos.

Cada Servicio Meteorologico utiliza sus propios modelos. La AEMET el suyo, El Servei Catalán otro, El CEAM valenciano otro, la NOAA otro; y cada modelo tiene formas de calcular diferentes.

Además están los datos de entrada, que tampoco son los mismos.

Y, para polemizar un poco, las intenciones secundarias de cada Servicio tampoco son las mismas: Quizás (aunque dudo que sea así) a los americanos les interese decir que será un verano suave para, de esta manera, negar la acción humana en el Cambio Climático.

A la AEMET, por ejemplo, le interesa decir que será un veranito calentito, par que vengan más "guiris" a la playa. ¿No os habéis dado cuenta que para Semana Santa SIEMPRE dicen durante la semana anterior que hará sol en Sevilla, pero cuando llega el Domingo de Ramos aparecen misteriosamente las lluvias.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Ayer ya pegó otro "azote" y se cebó con las Vegas Alta y Baja del Guadiana (máximas en Badajoz y Sta. Amalia  :Embarrassment: ), pero es que hoy y mañana seguimos con la misma tendencia  :Frown: 

Hoy:


Mañana:


Cuántas veces tengo que decirle al amigo Lorenzo que los tonos morados no me gustan???  :Mad:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Yo soy más de tonos azulados... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nautilus

Es que me encantan estas predicciones...

Los predicadores españoles:

VA A SER EL VERANO MÁS CALUROSO DE LOS ÚLTIMOS 150 AÑOS!!!!!!!!

(se oye por detrás la música de Psicosis)

Los predicadores americanos:

VA A SER EL VERANO MENOS CALUROSO DE LOS ÚLTIMOS 150 AÑOS!!!!!

(se vuelve a oir por detrás la música de Psicosis)

de estas dos noticias se desprenden varios razonamientos:

-Total, que al final, entre unos y otros, hará el mismo calor de siempre.
-¿como saben que hace 150 años hizo la misma temperatura que este verano? ¡¡¡¡HAN INVENTADO LA MÁQUINA DEL TIEMPO!!!!!
-Y, si han inventado la máquina del tiempo y resulta que hace 150 años hizo el mismo calor que va a hacer este verano, no hay de qué preocuparse, porque está visto que ya ha ocurrido más veces con lo cual son temperaturas normales.

 :Big Grin:  :Cool:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Luján

> Es que me encantan estas predicciones...
> 
> Los predicadores españoles:
> 
> VA A SER EL VERANO MÁS CALUROSO DE LOS ÚLTIMOS 150 AÑOS!!!!!!!!
> 
> (se oye por detrás la música de Psicosis)
> 
> Los predicadores americanos:
> ...


Esto ocurre porque no usan los mismos modelos climáticos, ni los mismo datos de entrada.




> de estas dos noticias se desprenden varios razonamientos:
> 
> -Total, que al final, entre unos y otros, hará el mismo calor de siempre.
> -¿como saben que hace 150 años hizo la misma temperatura que este verano? ¡¡¡¡HAN INVENTADO LA MÁQUINA DEL TIEMPO!!!!!
> -Y, si han inventado la máquina del tiempo y resulta que hace 150 años hizo el mismo calor que va a hacer este verano, no hay de qué preocuparse, porque está visto que ya ha ocurrido más veces con lo cual son temperaturas normales.



No es que hayan inventado nada. La máquina del tiempo ya existe, y se llama hielo.

Los testigos de hielo recogidos en multitud de sitios (Antártida, Casquete Polar, Alpes, Himalaya, etc.) pueden dar información muy valiosa sobre el clima que hubo antes de que existieran registros escritos.

Aún así, el termómetro tiene mucho más de 150 años.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> *Esto ocurre porque no usan los mismos modelos climáticos, ni los mismo datos de entrada*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No es que hayan inventado nada. *La máquina del tiempo ya existe, y se llama hielo.*
> Los testigos de hielo recogidos en multitud de sitios (Antártida, Casquete Polar, Alpes, Himalaya, etc.) pueden dar información muy valiosa sobre el clima que hubo antes de que existieran registros escritos.
> 
> Aún así, el termómetro tiene mucho más de 150 años.


ZAS!!! En toda la boca.

----------


## jasg555

^^^^ Eres shurmano? :Smile: 

Aún así, los datos son siempre susceptibles de interpretación, y se hace según interese.

 Depende del medio que los difunda, en cuanto hace un poco de calor se lanza un mensaje simple y claro, que es la técnica para llegar a todo el mundo y crear opinión: "el verano más caluroso del siglo, y por ejemplo, con termómetro en la mano ha habido veranos de más calor o al menos igual.
También se suele decir: "el Invierno más lluvioso o más seco de la historia desde que hay registro", y los que peinamos canas sabemos que ha habido años más lluviosos.

Lo cual no impide que las tendencias sean a climas más extremos.

Vázquez Montalbán tiene un libro sobre la ósmosis inversa para resolver el problema del agua, que lo tiene patentado con condiciones para que no se haga negocio con la idea. Pero eso no vienen al caso. En el libro pone datos desde que existe el observatorio del retiro madrileño, un siglo desde la publicación del libro en los 90. Y los datos son claros, en ese período ha habido años de extrema sequía, la más grave registrada es la de los primeros 40, cuando el Tajo en Aranjuez se llegó a gruzar andando. Igualmente figura como la década de los 70 en españa hubo unas precipitaciones algo por encima de lo habitual.
 Lo importante de esos datos era demostrar como se tergiversaban para justificar obras caras y de dudosa utilidad.

 En definitiva, los datos se utilizan como parece y como interesa.

----------


## Nautilus

Luján, tío, no seas tan serio y ríete de vez en cuando

 :Big Grin:

----------


## Luján

> ZAS!!! En toda la boca.


No era esa mi intención




> Luján, tío, no seas tan serio y ríete de vez en cuando


No soy serio, y puedo asegurarte que me rió bastante más que de vez en cuando, pero quizás me ha costado pillar la ironía de tus palabras. No sé.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Eso es el calor que nos va afectando a todos un poquito, se nos va la olla tanto pensar si va a hacer 2 grados más o menos, es mas facil pensar que va a hacer calor de todas formas y que con un buen aire acondicionado no nos vamos a enterar de la calor que hace.

¡QUE PASEIS UN BUEN VERANO! :Wink:

----------


## albertillovernel

Está clara una cosa: dependiendo quien las cuente, las noticias tomarán el cariz de sus intereses.
Lo que el lunes parecía es que, para algunos informativos, la noticia principal es que *"llega el verano tras un invierno demasiado largo y duro"*...¿? (sigo sin comprender por qué un invierno de precipitaciones generosas y mantenidas debe considerarse como malo; ¿no será peor que no llueva?...)
La segunda noticia que pretendían colar a la opinión pública era que *"hará más calor que el año pasado"*, que es tanto como decir: _"Consume. La playa y los chiringuitos te esperan. Ponte aire acondicionado, no preguntes y corre"_
Y la tercera rueda de molino que nos lanzaron, directa al gañote, fue: *"va a llover menos que el 2009"* (¿menos que cero? ¿es posible?), que equivale a un subliminal _"no te preocupes por el tiempo, la lluvia no te va a fastidiar las vacaciones. Reserva hoteles ya para tu merecido descanso estival"_
En fin, la tónica de siempre. El pronóstico interveraniego a tres meses, de una fiabilidad sólo avalada porque en españa tenemos la desgracia de que apenas llueve en julio y agosto, y patrocinado por iberia, marsans y compañía... (ah, no, marsans ya no...)
¿Sabeis algo? me fío más de las cabañuelas que de estos brindis al sol, y ya es decir...
Un saludo.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Está clara una cosa: dependiendo quien las cuente, las noticias tomarán el cariz de sus intereses.
> Lo que el lunes parecía es que, para algunos informativos, la noticia principal es que *"llega el verano tras un invierno demasiado largo y duro"*...¿? (sigo sin comprender por qué un invierno de precipitaciones generosas y mantenidas debe considerarse como malo; ¿no será peor que no llueva?...)
> La segunda noticia que pretendían colar a la opinión pública era que *"hará más calor que el año pasado"*, que es tanto como decir: _"Consume. La playa y los chiringuitos te esperan. Ponte aire acondicionado, no preguntes y corre"_
> Y la tercera rueda de molino que nos lanzaron, directa al gañote, fue: *"va a llover menos que el 2009"* (¿menos que cero? ¿es posible?), que equivale a un subliminal _"no te preocupes por el tiempo, la lluvia no te va a fastidiar las vacaciones. Reserva hoteles ya para tu merecido descanso estival"_
> En fin, la tónica de siempre. El pronóstico interveraniego a tres meses, de una fiabilidad sólo avalada porque en españa tenemos la desgracia de que apenas llueve en julio y agosto, y patrocinado por iberia, marsans y compañía... (ah, no, marsans ya no...)
> ¿Sabeis algo? me fío más de las cabañuelas que de estos brindis al sol, y ya es decir...
> Un saludo.


Muy bueno albertillovernel, esoy totalmente de acuerdo contigo :Wink: , ahí le has dado. :Big Grin: . Aunque fiarse de las cabañuelas... no se no se jajajaja :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: .

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Está clara una cosa: dependiendo quien las cuente, las noticias tomarán el cariz de sus intereses.
> Lo que el lunes parecía es que, para algunos informativos, la noticia principal es que *"llega el verano tras un invierno demasiado largo y duro"*...¿? (sigo sin comprender por qué un invierno de precipitaciones generosas y mantenidas debe considerarse como malo; ¿no será peor que no llueva?...)
> La segunda noticia que pretendían colar a la opinión pública era que *"hará más calor que el año pasado"*, que es tanto como decir: _"Consume. La playa y los chiringuitos te esperan. Ponte aire acondicionado, no preguntes y corre"_
> Y la tercera rueda de molino que nos lanzaron, directa al gañote, fue: *"va a llover menos que el 2009"* (¿menos que cero? ¿es posible?), que equivale a un subliminal _"no te preocupes por el tiempo, la lluvia no te va a fastidiar las vacaciones. Reserva hoteles ya para tu merecido descanso estival"_
> En fin, la tónica de siempre. El pronóstico interveraniego a tres meses, de una fiabilidad sólo avalada porque en españa tenemos la desgracia de que apenas llueve en julio y agosto, y patrocinado por iberia, marsans y compañía... (ah, no, marsans ya no...)
> ¿Sabeis algo? me fío más de las cabañuelas que de estos brindis al sol, y ya es decir...
> Un saludo.


Jajajaja, lo has clavao  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Wink:

----------


## Luján

El verano ya se está dejando sentir en la humedad relativa del suelo.

Esta es la imagen de hace 10 días.



Casi toda España ya con el suelo (que no los acuíferos) muy seco

----------


## F. Lázaro

> El verano ya se está dejando sentir en la humedad relativa del suelo.
> 
> Esta es la imagen de hace 10 días.
> 
> 
> 
> Casi toda España ya con el suelo (que no los acuíferos) muy seco


Es lo que tiene el verano... :Embarrassment:  :Big Grin: , pero no te preocupes, que este próximo invierno volveremos a ver ese mapa todo saturado de nuevo, como el último invierno... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  (ojalá  :Stick Out Tongue: )

----------


## embalses al 100%

Pero eso es la 1ª capa de 10 o 15 cm, porque de ahí para abajo(que lo he llegado a excavar) está húmeda, y eso no lo habia visto nunca.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Acaba de pasar algo que hoy no me esperaba en Sevilla: ¡¡HA LLOVIDO!!
Acaban de caer 4L/m2 en 5min a causa de un pequeño nucleo tormentoso.
Ha durado desde las 23:39 ha 23:45.
Caian unos goterones como pelotas de golf.
Esto lo causa una baja relativa situada en el suroeste. Una baja relativa se produce cuando hay mucho calor. Mañana habra 100% tormentas repartidas por toda España, alguna caerá seguro.



 :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!:

----------


## Luján

> Acaba de pasar algo que hoy no me esperaba en Sevilla: ¡¡HA LLOVIDO!!
> Acaban de caer 4L/m2 en 5min a causa de un pequeño nucleo tormentoso.
> Ha durado desde las 23:39 ha 23:45.
> Caian unos goterones como pelotas de golf.
> Esto lo causa una baja relativa situada en el suroeste. Una baja relativa se produce cuando hay mucho calor. Mañana habra 100% tormentas repartidas por toda España, alguna caerá seguro.



Aquí tienes la imagen de satélite del canal IR del Meteosat de las 23:00 tomada de la AEMET, como se puede observar, fue una minúscula célula convenctiva (no se puede denominar tormenta porque no hubo rayos) muy pero que muy localizada, tanto que en el radar apenas se identifican las zonas con precipitación. El resto de la península estuvo totalmente despejado, con mucha humedad en algunos puntos, pero despejado.



Pongo también la imagen del radar de Sevilla de las 21:40 hora solar (23:40 hora local)

----------


## F. Lázaro

Los de televisión, no sé de donde sacarán los datos sobre temperaturas... pero vamos, o los termómetros que utilizan son diferentes a los míos o no me lo explico...

Tengo en casa mi pequeña estación meteorológica, con su caseta o abrigo meteorológico, bien situado, y como es lógico, con su termómetro de máxima y mínima en su interior...

Ahora viene lo bueno:

Dicen en la televisión (no recuerdo ahora la cadena en la que lo vi): En Madrid 36º máxima, en Mérida máxima 35ºC  :EEK!:  :Embarrassment:  Me quedé estupefacto ante tal noticia...

Solo con oír eso se me pusieron de punta, más que nada, porque salía al balcón, y me achicharraba, de hecho, las "chicharras" ni cantaban de calorazo que hacía ayer.

Bien, la sorpresa viene esta mañana. Abro la "casita  :Big Grin: ", saco el termómetro para ver máxima y mínima de ayer, y ésto me da:

Máxima: 41ºC
Mínima: 24ºC

De 35 a 41... va un buen trecho... :Big Grin:  En fin, haber si para la próxima aciertan un poquito más, porque vamos, una previsión con 6 grados de diferencia... vaya pedazo de previsión  :Embarrassment:

----------


## embalses al 100%

El radar lo miré justo después de que terminara de llover y vi también el mapa de rayos, pero no se hizo lo suficientemente potente como para dejar alguno.
Fue fuerte la lluvia pero poco duradera.

Creia que iba a refrescar el ambiente pero después habia un bochorno peor del que ya habia. Imaginate 33ºC y más de 70% de humedad.

----------


## Luján

> Los de televisión, no sé de donde sacarán los datos sobre temperaturas... pero vamos, o los termómetros que utilizan son diferentes a los míos o no me lo explico...
> 
> Tengo en casa mi pequeña estación meteorológica, con su caseta o abrigo meteorológico, bien situado, y como es lógico, con su termómetro de máxima y mínima en su interior...
> 
> Ahora viene lo bueno:
> 
> Dicen en la televisión (no recuerdo ahora la cadena en la que lo vi): En Madrid 36º máxima, en Mérida máxima 35ºC  Me quedé estupefacto ante tal noticia...
> 
> Solo con oír eso se me pusieron de punta, más que nada, porque salía al balcón, y me achicharraba, de hecho, las "chicharras" ni cantaban de calorazo que hacía ayer.
> ...


Esos 6º pueden deberse a la diferencia de situación entre tu estación y las que proporcionan los datos.

Basta con una diferencia de cien metros de altura entre ellas para que la diferencia de temperatura sea significativa.

Y si tu estación, pongamos, está en Rivas y la otra está en Barajas, pues además de la altura tienes diferencia en la localización. No digamos ya si han utilizado la estación que tienen en lo alto de las nuevas torres de Madrid, aquellas que una vez vi sobresalir por encima de la niebla al despegar de Barajas.


Bueno, he hecho la explicación con localidades de Madrid, pero es aplicable en cualquier lugar, ya sea Mérida, las Canarias o Cancún.

----------


## Luján

> El radar lo miré justo después de que terminara de llover y vi también el mapa de rayos, pero no se hizo lo suficientemente potente como para dejar alguno.
> Fue fuerte la lluvia pero poco duradera.
> 
> Creia que iba a refrescar el ambiente pero después habia un bochorno peor del que ya habia. Imaginate 33ºC y más de 70% de humedad.


Es que si no es suficiente la lluvia para refrescar el ambiente, es peor el remedio que la enfermedad.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Esos 6º pueden deberse a la diferencia de situación entre tu estación y las que proporcionan los datos.
> 
> Basta con una diferencia de cien metros de altura entre ellas para que la diferencia de temperatura sea significativa.
> 
> Y si tu estación, pongamos, está en Rivas y la otra está en Barajas, pues además de la altura tienes diferencia en la localización. No digamos ya si han utilizado la estación que tienen en lo alto de las nuevas torres de Madrid, aquellas que una vez vi sobresalir por encima de la niebla al despegar de Barajas.
> 
> 
> Bueno, he hecho la explicación con localidades de Madrid, pero es aplicable en cualquier lugar, ya sea Mérida, las Canarias o Cancún.


Eso sería la explicación si hubiera una diferencia en altitud mas o menos considerable o en distancia o en latitud, pero no existe ninguna diferencia en altitud, distancia, latitud para que exista esa diferencia de seis grados menos en Mérida según esa cadena de televisión...

La diferencia que hay entre Mérida y donde yo vivo es de unos 15 metros en altitud.... como mucho 20 metros, a una distancia de unos 10 km en línea recta, y la misma latitud...

----------


## culipardo

Según el observatorio de la AEMET la tª mínima ayer en Ciudad Real fue de 25ºC según los datos del centro regional de estudios del agua 19.1
Evidentemente esto es imposible.

----------


## F. Lázaro

*La máxima de julio de toda España se registró en Badajoz: 41,8 grados el día 29 de Julio

La mínima más elevada se registró en la noche del martes 6 de julio, con 23,1 grados*

Badajoz se ha ganado este verano el título de ciudad más calurosa de España. Alcanzar la máxima nacional varios días le ha supuesto ser la protagonista de los partes meteorológicos durante el mes de julio. La jornada con la temperatura más alta fue el jueves día 29, con 41,8 grados; mientras que la mínima más elevada se registró en la noche del martes 6, con 23,1.

Adolfo Marroquín, delegado territorial de la Agencia Estatal de Meteorología (Aemet) en Extremadura, asegura que tanto la máxima como la mínima del pasado mes en Badajoz no son, «para nada», históricas, pero sí es cierto que la temperatura media de julio ha sido tres grados más alta de lo que se considera normal. «En 2003 hubo 44,8 grados; y en 1995 se llegó a los 44,4, de manera que ya ha habido valores mayores. 

Sin embargo, si durante el último periodo la media del mes de julio estaba en 34 grados, esta vez se ha ido a los 37, y eso sí es una subida importante. Con las mínimas ha pasado lo mismo: la media estaba en 16,9 y ahora ha sido de 18,6, es decir, casi dos grados más», explica Marroquín.

A nivel nacional, julio ha superado en 1,8 grados la media de los últimos treinta años.

*Noches calurosas*

Otro dato a destacar, continua el experto, es que ha habido muchas noches en las que se han superado los 20 grados, «lo que hace que el descanso nocturno se complique bastante».

La tendencia habitual es que la segunda quincena de julio y la primera de agosto son los momentos de más calor en Badajoz, de manera que durante los próximos días 'Lorenzo' seguirá haciendo de las suyas. Hoy se esperan 40 grados; mañana sábado se subirá a 41 (véase la gráfica de la parte inferior derecha de la página para observar la evolución a lo largo de la semana).

La alerta amarilla continuará, de este modo, durante el fin de semana. «Yo al amarillo no me atrevería a llamarle alerta, es más bien un aviso que hoy afectará a la zona de las Vegas del Guadiana (el tramo entre Badajoz y Mérida, el más cálido) y el sábado se extenderá ya a toda la provincia».

«Los modelos ya decían que iba a ser un verano caluroso, uno o dos grados por encima de lo registrado en periodos anteriores», indica Marroquín. Y añade, en relación a las previsiones para el mes de agosto, que se producirá una situación similar y la temperatura media será más alta -uno o dos grados- de lo que se considera normal para esta época del año.

Fuente: http://www.hoy.es/v/20100806/badajoz...-20100806.html

----------

